# AMR- Riverside/Hemet Hiring Questions



## yanikemt (Feb 28, 2011)

I am a brand new EMT. I live in Riverside County (Temecula/Murrieta). I have practically been dreaming of getting on a ambulance with AMR in this county. I just wanted to know if there are any employees or formal employees who can give me some information on the hiring process, or any openings.

I also currently have a possible offer as an EMT at a casino just in case I get nothing back from AMR and have to wait, at least I will have a chance to get some experience with an actual EMT job and something else on my resume instead of just restaurants.

Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

go down to the main AMR office in Rancho. dress nicely too. you can get an application from there or thru email(if you only want to work for the hemet/pass division make sure you put that on the application). you will also take an EMT test when you turn in your application. after that they will call you and set up an interview. then if you get hired you have more paperwork to fill out and 2 weeks of training/orientation/EVOC. i made the mistake of going to hemet/pass division and not realising that they mail it to rancho. make sure you have a resume


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you because I was planning on going to the Hemet/pass station to turn my application in. So you do take the test the same day you turn in the application? Do I have to call ahead of time or just show up?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

yes you take the test the same day. its about 80 EMT questions and then around questions that lets them judge your morals. no you do not need to call and make an appoiment (unless you are going to the redlands division).


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help! Are you a current employee or past? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

neither. i am an EMT-Basic also. i put in an application to AMR hemet/pass 3 months ago and havent heard anything back yet. probably because im 18 with no paid work history. one of my close friends just got hired at riverside division and starts training on mondy.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok. So is the riverside separate from Temc/Murrieta? And the Hemet station covers Hemet/Tmec/Murrieta?


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you know how long it took your friend to get hired?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

i am not 100% sure but i would make an educated guess that the hemet/pass division would cover that area


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

my friend was already working for AMR as a VST/mechanic. he put in a request to transfer deparments. he had to follow all the steps as everyone else. they told him "you will be an EMT in 1 to 3 months". it took him 1 month to get hired as an EMT. i have heard of people getting a phone call to get up an interview a couple hours after they turned in their application.


----------



## huskyguy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I am an EMT with AMR for 2 years now. I started off at the Palm Springs division and currently work in Redlands. When I turned in my app in Rancho I waited 3 weeks before I got a call for an interview. The day after the interview I got the call for a full time position... As for which division covers what... Hemet covers the city of Hemet and the Banning and Beaumont pass. Riverside division split into two diff divisions north and south. the south end covers Temecula, Murrieta and Sun City areas.  When you go to turn  in your app make sure with your resume you include copies of your CPR, State/county emt card depending on when you got it, and also a copy of your ambulance drivers license and green medical examiners card and any other certs that you think will help. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you. Any info on the test you take. Im kinda worried about it since its been 2 months since I finished EMT. I have a feeling I need to study big time.


----------



## huskyguy (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I don't know which school you went to but if you had a final study guide from there that should help. I don't really remember what was on the test but it's very basic. Biggest thing I can suggest is to remember ABC's and do them in that order. When I got hired on for Palm Springs I had to do a skills test and at that point I hadn't even thought about a basic patient assessment or trauma. I felt I had bombed both but even with the mistakes I made they still took me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Most of the questions are fairly simple. There are questions on triage and MCI. However the test is from 2007 so some of the questions in there were not taught during my EMT class. They wernt even in the EMT book.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 1, 2011)

You can go to either the station you want to work at(riverside main, Hemet main) and turn in an app or do it through rancho. Personally, I would pick Springs or Hemet over Riverside. We are pretty full in Hemet but do pick up PT employess fairly regularly. I love Hemet division and would not go anywhere else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> You can go to either the station you want to work at(riverside main, Hemet main) and turn in an app or do it through rancho. Personally, I would pick Springs or Hemet over Riverside. We are pretty full in Hemet but do pick up PT employess fairly regularly. I love Hemet division and would not go anywhere else.



im still waiting for a call from AMR. for location i put ANY. hahaha. but i just got hired at Symons so its at least some experience. i figure if i dont hear anything in 3 more months then ill fill out another application.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> im still waiting for a call from AMR. for location i put ANY. hahaha. but i just got hired at Symons so its at least some experience. i figure if i dont hear anything in 3 more months then ill fill out another application.



You really have to stay on them these days. Positions, esp. for FT don't come around very often.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> You really have to stay on them these days. Positions, esp. for FT don't come around very often.



i am doing that. every 30 days i stop by the main and drop off a new H-6 print out and make some small talk with them.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on Hemet! I have heard really good things about that division. You guys are busy too! Both my neighbors are firefighters for Hemet.
I just wish I knew someone on the AMR side to get a connection.
Im still debating about either going to Hemet to turn in the application or just go to Rancho.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Thanks for the advice on Hemet! I have heard really good things about that division. You guys are busy too! Both my neighbors are firefighters for Hemet.
> I just wish I knew someone on the AMR side to get a connection.
> Im still debating about either going to Hemet to turn in the application or just go to Rancho.



Just go straight to Rancho. all Hemet will do is say "thank you for your application and info. we are going to mail this into Rancho." thats exactly what they told me. not to sound bad but why go to a messenger division when you can go straight to where everything gets mailed to.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 2, 2011)

No I completely agree on that. Should be heading to rancho as soon as I get my REMS county card


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> No I completely agree on that. Should be heading to rancho as soon as I get my REMS county card



You will not be getting a county card. The state of California did away with them. All you will get is the gray California State EMT card.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 2, 2011)

Really?  Didn't know that. Well you still go through REMS to get it right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes. You have to pay REMS $25 and the state of California $75. Then in about two weeks you will get the card mailed to you.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> Just go straight to Rancho. all Hemet will do is say "thank you for your application and info. we are going to mail this into Rancho." thats exactly what they told me. not to sound bad but why go to a messenger division when you can go straight to where everything gets mailed to.



Because especially in Hemet, they will remember you as the guy who brought it there because that's where you want to be. Hemet is still very much the same as when it was Hemet Valley Amb. There aren't that many Hemet employees, so get to know who you can.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> Because especially in Hemet, they will remember you as the guy who brought it there because that's where you want to be. Hemet is still very much the same as when it was Hemet Valley Amb. There aren't that many Hemet employees, so get to know who you can.



i agree with that point completely. but it really doesnt help thru the hiring process because hemet doesnt even look at the application (as with other divisions). they just mail it to rancho. so yeah you can impress someone at hemet but its not going to help if your application is sitting around at rancho collecting dust. i once again agree with making friends there but honestly how is that going to help with your application getting in. if you can go to rancho and talk to the HR lady and make friends with her then she might be able to "push" your application to the top. i turned in all my stuff at hemet and talked to people there. then a month later i went down to rancho and turned in an updated copy of my H-6 and i honestly feel that i got soo much more accomplished when i went down to rancho just to turn that in.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> i agree with that point completely. but it really doesnt help thru the hiring process because hemet doesnt even look at the application (as with other divisions). they just mail it to rancho. so yeah you can impress someone at hemet but its not going to help if your application is sitting around at rancho collecting dust. i once again agree with making friends there but honestly how is that going to help with your application getting in. if you can go to rancho and talk to the HR lady and make friends with her then she might be able to "push" your application to the top. i turned in all my stuff at hemet and talked to people there. then a month later i went down to rancho and turned in an updated copy of my H-6 and i honestly feel that i got soo much more accomplished when i went down to rancho just to turn that in.



Fair enough, but how about when you get that interview? Think about how many new EMTs there are. How are you setting yourself apart?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah the interview part is totally different. i was going for more of the "how are you going to get an interview in the first place if no one looks at your application." and for the interview sell yourself. try to talk yourself up and impress them. i was told by the HR lady at Rancho that basically right now im between a rock and a brick wall. My age and the fact that i have no medical work history (let alone i dont really have any work history) is the reason that my application is being held up. i have medical work experience but its not paid. Nothing at all on my H-6. i have everything that AMR requires employees to have excpet for EVOC and 2 ICS classes. i hate walking in and having places say "are you old enough to apply here?".


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 2, 2011)

I get what you mean Im with ya Im only 18 also. But I have a lot of experience just working with people in general (Restaurants). But I also have an offer for EMT position with a casino that could help me get some EMT experience. I think you really have to just be there at the right place and the right time with AMR and make a impression when you get the chance


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

then you should be set. my background is 5 years of fire department. but sadly it was all free work so i cant put it down as work history. good luck. i figure after i get some experience with Symons (my current company) then i will reapply for AMR in a couple of months. But this time i will have medical work experience.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh ok very good for you in regards to with Symons. Im guessing its a hospital?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks. no its event safety. we go to races, concerts, different events like those. its a job so its some money and its medical experience.


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> then you should be set. my background is 5 years of fire department. but sadly it was all free work so i cant put it down as work history. good luck. i figure after i get some experience with Symons (my current company) then i will reapply for AMR in a couple of months. But this time i will have medical work experience.



You should absolutely put your CDF volly time on your AMR app.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i did but that time was CDF volley. it was City firefighting explorer. still put it on the app. told it probably wouldnt help since "it wasnt paid work experience".


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> i did but that time was CDF volley. it was City firefighting explorer. still put it on the app. told it probably wouldnt help since "it wasnt paid work experience".



Cool! What post where you a fire explorer at?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 5, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


> Cool! What post where you a fire explorer at?



Post #566 Beaumont City


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 7, 2011)

firefite said:


> Post #566 Beaumont City



Awesome. I'm an explorer at Post #958 Moreno Valley.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2011)

PanzerKitty said:


> Awesome. I'm an explorer at Post #958 Moreno Valley.



Nice. If you or any of your other explorers went to Academy #18 up by big bear then you probably have heard of me. Let's just say I hold the record for the worst injury for the explorer academy. 

Too keep this thread on topic... I just received my actual ambulance cert from the DMV. Should I take it down and have them put it I'm my file? They already have the one that expires in 180 days.


----------



## PanzerKitty (Mar 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> Nice. If you or any of your other explorers went to Academy #18 up by big bear then you probably have heard of me. Let's just say I hold the record for the worst injury for the explorer academy.
> 
> Too keep this thread on topic... I just received my actual ambulance cert from the DMV. Should I take it down and have them put it I'm my file? They already have the one that expires in 180 days.



I haven't been up to the academy yet but a few of my friends did. How was the academy? My friend has pictures and it looked quiet fun.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 8, 2011)

firefite said:


> Too keep this thread on topic... I just received my actual ambulance cert from the DMV. Should I take it down and have them put it I'm my file? They already have the one that expires in 180 days.



I am not sure but do you *HAVE* to make an appointment to take the test?


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 8, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> I am not sure but do you *HAVE* to make an appointment to take the test?



No. They mail you the white copy after a month or so as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> I am not sure but do you *HAVE* to make an appointment to take the test?



I don't know which test you are talking about. But for me I did not have to make an appointment for the DMV test (our DMV wasn't crowded and I was in and out in about 10-15 mins) and for the AMR test you only have to make an appointment if you go to Redlands division. The others do not require to make an appointment.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 8, 2011)

ok perfect I was talking about the DMV Ambo test


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2011)

i got a strange look when i asked to take the test. it was like they didnt know that they even had an ambulance test.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

i just got a call from HR at AMR. i have an interview and skills testing for AMR palm springs division on the 15th.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats! and good luck


----------

